# DVR Scheduler via Verizon Wireless



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

I have a R15-100 I tried to scheduler a show via the DVR Scheduler on my LGvx8600 and I was unable to get past the log-in page. I enter my login info but when I click submit the page just reloads. Does anyone know of any fixes around this. I've called D* and they weren't aware of any issues. 

Thanks


----------



## Scoot3r (May 1, 2007)

Did you go to http://m.directv.com ?

I tried from my LGvx9800 and Verizon and it worked fine.


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

I have tried on a LG VX8500 Chocolate, Motorola V3m and K1m and all three phones would not work using Verizon's Softwre


----------



## alexjb12 (Nov 28, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a R15-100 I tried to scheduler a show via the DVR Scheduler on my LGvx8600 and I was unable to get past the log-in page. I enter my login info but when I click submit the page just reloads. Does anyone know of any fixes around this. I've called D* and they weren't aware of any issues.
> 
> Thanks


my vx8600 doesn't work either


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Neither do my VX8300 or VX5300.


----------



## mfeinstein (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a Motorola V3m and have never been able to get it to work. Same problem -- just keep coming back to the login screen. In trying it again today, I noticed that my user name, which normally is all on lower case, comes back in all uppercase when I try to log in.

I have no problem using the DVR Scheduler on my Samsung Blackjack on AT&T.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Huh, I know I've done it before on my E815 with verizon wireless, that's been at least a few months. Just tried with my newer enV and can't get passed the log on. Something has changed...


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Verizon Techs were very helpful. D* not so much after being transfered 5+ times. With no real results. I got fed up.


----------



## jimflynnjr (Jan 12, 2007)

I have not tried with my enV, but my blackberry 8703e works great.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

jimflynnjr said:


> I have not tried with my enV, but my blackberry 8703e works great.


Same here, my Verizon Blackberry 8703e has worked every time I have used it.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Same here, my Verizon Blackberry 8703e has worked every time I have used it.


I could be the browsers than or Verizons crippled interface...


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The DirecTV DVR Scheduler does not work from my Nextel i605 phone either. But unlike in the beginning when it just tossed me back to the login page, it now produces a page that says "DVR Scheduler is not compatible with your cellphone browser" or something to that effect!!

Very odd, since my cellphone works with all the popular WAP-enabled web sites.


----------



## Igmond (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an LG 8350 from Verizon and I can't get it. Won't go past the login screen.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried using my Samsung A890 and it worked ok. Same browser, different SW version.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

My suspicion is, it's the browser.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> My suspicion is, it's the browser.


After using My Samsung A890, I tend to agree. But not the browser but the browser sw version. Never the less I wish D* would fix it. It's a feature I can't use now.


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd almost say it's a verizon issue, not DirecTV. I have them myself, and know they cripple their phones, and this is just another example of that. I'd bet the incompatibility is due to some security constraints, which I'd rather DirecTV not lower, rather Verizon step up their SW offerings.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

scuba_tim said:


> I'd almost say it's a verizon issue, not DirecTV. I have them myself, and know they cripple their phones, and this is just another example of that. I'd bet the incompatibility is due to some security constraints, which I'd rather DirecTV not lower, rather Verizon step up their SW offerings.


Oh believe me I know how Verizon cripples their phones. But The WAP should work. Your simply accessing an SECURE page. No special tricks here.


----------



## Flyboy917 (Oct 25, 2003)

Doesn't work on my Verizon RAZR V3C either.


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

Has worked since day one on my Verizon BlackBerry 8830.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Hasn't worked since Day 1 on my enV or my wife's LG phone either (can't remember her model number; it's the one with the rotating screen for mobile TV).


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

pman_jim said:


> Has worked since day one on my Verizon BlackBerry 8830.


I will have to try it on mine.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Works great on my Verizon Voyager.


----------



## tiger2005 (Sep 23, 2006)

It doesn't seem to be working on my Blackberry 8800 through T-Mobile. I'm using both the Blackberry browser and Opera mini. Both indicate the server is down.

However, I tried it yesterday with the Blackberry browser as well and all it did was continue to reload the login page after I would enter my information.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

tiger2005 said:


> It doesn't seem to be working on my Blackberry 8800 through T-Mobile. I'm using both the Blackberry browser and Opera mini. Both indicate the server is down.
> 
> However, I tried it yesterday with the Blackberry browser as well and all it did was continue to reload the login page after I would enter my information.


DirecTV's DVR scheduler is not compatible with all cellphones, like my Nextel i605. It does not follow the WAP standard and you will either get thrown back to the login page or you will get a message "your cellphone browser is not compatible".

Since WAP and other cellphone browser formats have been around for years, it's disappointing that DirecTV can't find a web programmer that can get it to work for ALL customers. Other outfits (CNN, YAHOO, EBAY, etc.) all have working web pages that automatically determine the type of cell phone browser being used.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV's DVR scheduler is not compatible with all cellphones, like my Nextel i605. It does not follow the WAP standard and you will either get thrown back to the login page or you will get a message "your cellphone browser is not compatible".
> 
> Since WAP and other cellphone browser formats have been around for years, it's disappointing that DirecTV can't find a web programmer that can get it to work for ALL customers. Other outfits (CNN, YAHOO, EBAY, etc.) all have working web pages that automatically determine the type of cell phone browser being used.


I agree - I have been reporting the issue with Verizon's OpenWave browsers (and especially the versions on many (most?) LG phones since just about the first day the closed Beta got started. It's very disappointing.


----------



## wismile (Jul 20, 2006)

This is very frustrating...I have the Verizon Envy2 and I can't get past the log-in page either! I have been in a lot of situations where I've wanted to use the service, but couldn't. Verizon told me they don't block any content once you've connected to the internet. If this is a compatibility issue on DirecTV's part...they better fix it fast!:box:


----------



## malice95 (Jan 6, 2008)

pman_jim said:


> Has worked since day one on my Verizon BlackBerry 8830.


I ditto that.. works great on my cingular and verizon blackberries.

I would suggest for the people who cant seem to get it working on their phones.. if you can install software, try installing the opera web browser. It might do the trick.

Mike


----------



## skaeight (Jan 15, 2004)

I am also very disappointed with this. My Verizon V3M would bounce me back to the login screen. I just got a LG Chocolate vx8550, and it does the same thing. I think the problem is something with the Openwave browsers both use. However, I'm pretty sure verizon uses the same browser in all of their phones, and being that Verizon is the largest carrier in the country, directv really needs to fix this.

If anyone from directv reads this site, please get this fixed! I really would like to use this from my cell phone. It's nice being able to schedule stuff from a browser, but being able to schedule it from a cell phone would be more useful to me.


----------



## dmorgen (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been having trouble getting DVR Scheduler working with my Verizon Wireless LG enV2 cellphone (OpenWave browser). I get the same symptom reported here ... after entering my login info, the browser goes back to the login page.

Has anybody found a solution to this problem since the last post here a couple of months ago?

Dave


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

It does seem to be all about the browser. My Verizon Samsung U540 uses the Netfront browser 3.0.22.2.5 Rev608 and it works fine. I hadn't tried it for a long time and it did throw me back to the log in page on the first try, but then I did it again it worked fine.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

BlueSnake said:


> It does seem to be all about the browser. My Verizon Samsung U540 uses the Netfront browser 3.0.22.2.5 Rev608 and it works fine. I hadn't tried it for a long time and it did throw me back to the log in page on the first try, but then I did it again it worked fine.


My Samsung A890 works well also. Hmm.


----------



## hikersc (Feb 8, 2008)

Has anyone determined the root cause of this problem. It is hard for me to believe that D* does not know that it presently exists. The fact that other WAP sites work perfectly well would seem to leave the problem with the manner in which D* has programmed the site.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i have used it on a VZW CURVE before with no issues... 

and using an HTC DASH there are some issues when Using IE, page wont load after login, but Opera mini works great no problems.


----------



## 87vert (Aug 31, 2008)

It works on my Q9C but that uses Internet explorer or Opera.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I just used it for the first time on my VX6800 (HTC Titan/Windows Mobile 6.1). Works great.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

dmorgen said:


> I've been having trouble getting DVR Scheduler working with my Verizon Wireless LG enV2 cellphone (OpenWave browser). I get the same symptom reported here ... after entering my login info, the browser goes back to the login page.
> 
> Has anybody found a solution to this problem since the last post here a couple of months ago?
> 
> Dave


It sounds like it isn't setting your login cookie. I'm not familiar with OpenWave, but perhaps there's a configuration needed to enable this on secured sites or something.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

IIP said:


> It sounds like it isn't setting your login cookie. I'm not familiar with OpenWave, but perhaps there's a configuration needed to enable this on secured sites or something.


Trust me, I've been over every possible configuration setting there is on these Verizon LG phones and the version of OpenWave they use. They just don't work on Directv's mobile site at all. 

However, our AT&T iPhone 3Gs work great now.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> Trust me, I've been over every possible configuration setting there is on these Verizon LG phones and the version of OpenWave they use. They just don't work on Directv's mobile site at all.
> 
> However, our AT&T iPhone 3Gs work great now.


My LG Dare works great too.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I just got an LG Dare and have no problems logging in. I can navigate the site (m.directv.com) with no problems. However, the requests never get sent to my DVRs. I get the confirmation page saying the request has been sent, but I never get the email confirmation and the programs don't record.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll try with my Dare and see if i get a different result.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

OK, here's what happened when I tries with my Dare. I could log in, search and schedule. The conformation screen says that I requested to record channel 0 on 12/31. I sure when I get to the house I won't find anything recorded.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I get the same message when I logged on over the internet. (iMac)

Record To Receiver In Progress. Your record request is now being sent to your DVR. To record another title, return to the Program Guide.

on Channel 0 at 5:00p, 12/31
This was done using the search function. Manual record works fine. I sent a manual request to both DVRs( HR20 and Philps TiVo)
It looks like it's not Verizon after all.


----------



## sbpetro (Jan 20, 2007)

I've tried everything possible on both my Samsung U740 (Alias) and enV2 but just get kicked back to the login screen. Dissappointing to say the least.


----------



## Matman (Mar 24, 2008)

Works fine on my Verizon Crackberry Curve.


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

Mine is working now too. I read on some other threats that there were problems with the whole mobile phone scheduling system. So thanks for the replies, but I think everything is fixed now.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Gee, this thread has been open for almost a year now *and my Nextel i605 cellphone still does not work with "DVR Scheduler"* 

I see a lot of other cellphones don't either. Amazing, since "DVR Scheduler" is a really simple text-based application that should be made to work with ALL cellphones. To add insult to injury, I got yet another email from DirecTV today reminding me how wonderful "DVR Scheduler" is. If they spent as much time making it compatible with all cellphones instead of advertising it ad naseum a lot of customers (me) would be a lot happier!!!


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

As of 4/1/09 the DVR Scheduler STILL doesn't work with Verizon Wireless non-smart phones. Tried it using my EnV2.


----------

